# new pa system ?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, everyone. I have this PA speaker of 300 watt which I dont use since my receiver damaged a couple months ago. Now im tearing it apart to use just to use the tweeters with my new PA system. Since this tweeter have this little battery which I guess prevent them for burning, would it burn if I us them in new pa system which is 285 watts per channel?

Thanks


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

That's actually a capacitor. It's connected in series with the driver, so it's either part or all of the crossover network. Hard to tell without a system schematic, or without knowing what's inside the cabinet. Unless the new PA system was designed with the same crossover point, putting the old driver/capacitor in the new PA system won't work or sound right. Why would you even want to put an old driver in a new speaker? Are you building it yourself?


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> That's actually a capacitor. It's connected in series with the driver, so it's either part or all of the crossover network. Hard to tell without a system schematic, or without knowing what's inside the cabinet. Unless the new PA system was designed with the same crossover point, putting the old driver/capacitor in the new PA system won't work or sound right. Why would you even want to put an old driver in a new speaker? Are you building it yourself?


I just want to add all these 3 tweeters to my new system so that it can sound with more clarity.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

djloui said:


> I just want to add all these 3 tweeters to my new system so that it can sound with more clarity.


The good people over at the do-it-yourself (DIY) speaker forum should be able to help. You'll likely get more responses if I move you over there.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> The good people over at the do-it-yourself (DIY) speaker forum should be able to help. You'll likely get more responses if I move you over there.


Oh great
Thanks for your help


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

djloui said:


> Oh great
> Thanks for your help


You sound a little disappointed. Everyone can still see your messages. I just moved it to a place where you have a better chance of getting help from someone who understands and is experienced in speaker modification. While we wait, I can try giving you some general help if you'd like to answer a few questions...



djloui said:


> Hi, everyone. I have this PA speaker of 300 watt which I dont (sic) use since my receiver damaged a couple months ago.



What are the model numbers for your speaker and damaged receiver? Your replacement needs to be matched to your speaker impedance (rated higher power for 4 ohms or less).
What are the model numbers of your new speaker and receiver?

Thank you!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

djloui said:


> I just want to add all these 3 tweeters to my new system so that it can sound with more clarity.


As far as I know, that will change the speaker's impedance, and could even lower it to the point where it could cause amplifier failure. A special connection scheme, and possibly crossover network mods would be needed.

Sorry to see nobody's responded yet. I'll ping the forum owner to see if they can help.


----------

